# Better Late Than Never



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I haven't posted on here for quite awhile. Just thought that I would post some photos from last season since I never got around to doing it. I ended up with 4 total coyotes. All 4 of them were taken from the same spot with my Savage Axis .223. Anyway, here are some of the pictures:













I love my Savage Axis to death and it has never once let me down. However, I had a good deal pop up this summer and I could not turn it down. I ended up purchasing a Colt HBAR Elite AR-15 from a friend who had never shot the rifle. I am looking forward to using it this coming season. I ended up putting my 4.5-14x40mm Nikon Coyote Special on top of my AR for this season (Not in the picture). I absolutely loved this scope for hunting and hopefully it works out good for me this year.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a good scope. Good luck though it doesn't look like you need it.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like some good Iowa dogs........congrats! Nice lookin rifle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet...congrats. all 4 in the same day?


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks real good!


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks guys! And no, those 4 in the back of the truck were over the course of the 4 days that I was at the farm.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., some nice looking yotes and firearm.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the coyotes. Thats not bad at all, one each day, I'd take that any time.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

way to go. did you still skin those nasty thangs after four days?


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I wasn't even going to mess with them. I just dropped them off at the local fur buyer.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I was just wondering, cause I hate skinning them even when they're fresh. never waited that long before either and was wondering if the hair would start slipping or if they would keep because of the cold


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

It's gotta be danged cold before you can toss em aside and skin or sell em later. They have to freeze hard or the hair will start slipping within about 24hrs. Skin while they're still warm, doesn't get any easier. They older they get, the worse they are.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice shooting

and a very nice looking rifle


----------

